# Timberwolves will not tender Michael Beasley & Anthony Randolph



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> #Twolves‬ will not be making qualifying offers to Michael Beasley & Anthony Randolph, making them unrestricted free agents.


https://twitter.com/Twolves_PR/status/219212673991184386

Beasley will be a nice pickup for some team, Anthony Randolph does not belong in the NBA.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bease and OJ Mayo? Couldn't these guys have been traded for something?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Psh. You don't belong in NBA K4L. I still like AR. Like to see the Suns take a shot at either.



I think they almost traded Beasley this past yr to LAL but fell apart. I guess they just wanted wash their hands, not have to try to find the right deal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> Psh. You don't belong in NBA K4L. I still like AR. Like to see the Suns take a shot at either.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they almost traded Beasley this past yr to LAL but fell apart. I guess they just wanted wash their hands, not have to try to find the right deal.


But if you trade him even for a future 2nd, isn't that better than nothing?

They have a whole summer to find a deal that works for them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

True. Though, teams with cap have to be interested. Also, depends on what their plan is. They seem heavily interested in making a move whether through trade or FA. Can't if they have QO's tying em up, especially if they want to right away. Off chance they get stuck with them.

They do retain the right for sign/trade though I think.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> True. Though, teams with cap have to be interested. Also, depends on what their plan is. They seem heavily interested in making a move whether through trade or FA. Can't if they have QO's tying em up, especially if they want to right away. Off chance they get stuck with them.
> 
> They do retain the right for sign/trade though I think.


Yep. They can sign and trade. That usually happens with max type players though for the most part.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would bet Beasley scares most GM's. I would look at that guy and think that he might cost me my job if I made too big of a commitment to him. It's true that he can score at a decent efficiency, but he doesn't help you much anywhere else and he does a lot of harm as well. That's not the sort of guy I'd want to be my career on. If you paid him something really reasonable on a short term deal, maybe take a shot at him. He probably needs to go to some really shitty team and jack up shots like Doug Moe was coaching.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> I would bet Beasley scares most GM's. I would look at that guy and think that he might cost me my job if I made too big of a commitment to him. It's true that he can score at a decent efficiency, but he doesn't help you much anywhere else and he does a lot of harm as well. That's not the sort of guy I'd want to be my career on. If you paid him something really reasonable on a short term deal, maybe take a shot at him. He probably needs to go to some really shitty team and jack up shots like Doug Moe was coaching.


If I'm the Lakers or some established team with a alpha superstar I take a shot on him. If I'm the Pacers or 6ers I laugh and tell his agent to go **** himself if he calls.

Beasley is where he's at because he has the attitude that he was a superstar before he came into the league. Hes a child.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I also still like Randolph. I remember him going crazy when Kevin Love got injured year before last. Would love for Mavs to bring him in as a backup big.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Anthony Randolph ****ing sucks.

Beasley's style does not lend itself to winning basketball at this point, but like R-Star said, if he gets put into a stable situation with a real pecking order I could see him being decent down the line. That's a pretty big if though.

Remember when people thought he should've been number one over Rose? I'm not some amazing scout of college ball players, but that one was an easy call. Never put much stock into a high scorer in college that doesn't play D or have a real NBA position. Ever.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If the C's hadn't just drafted Sullinger I wouldn't mind them taking a flier on him. Pierce, KG, and Doc should be able to keep him relatively sane and they can always use anther guy who can score points, playing with Rondo would be huge for him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> Anthony Randolph ****ing sucks.
> 
> Beasley's style does not lend itself to winning basketball at this point, but like R-Star said, if he gets put into a stable situation with a real pecking order I could see him being decent down the line. That's a pretty big if though.
> 
> Remember when people thought he should've been number one over Rose? I'm not some amazing scout of college ball players, but that one was an easy call. Never put much stock into a high scorer in college that doesn't play D or have a real NBA position. Ever.


I used to argue with a lot of the Heat fans on here. Beasley was a true superstar in the making. I said he was a spoiled brat who was too immature to realize his potential. 

One of the rare occasions where I was correct when looking back years later.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think he would make a good maverick.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Tom said:


> I think he would make a good maverick.


Not bad. I think they have enough vets there who would set him straight.

Good call.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Raptors for Beasley. Casey would set him straight and unleash his superstar potential.


----------

